# SUPERCUTE website!



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

A friend sent me this link today www.cuteoverload.com and so far, I've looked at "Birds" and "Unusual animals" (on right side of page, under "Categories")---OH MY GOD, such cuteness! Really really great pictures. Right now, I'm thinking of this SUPERCUTE baby raven. And the snuggling lovebirds. And the loads of cute baby ducks. You HAVE to look! But we need to submit some pigeon pics! No pigeons at all! 

OT--we have a rescued cat from my work in our bathroom. She was crying, caught in the ceiling, poor thing. Animal Rescue and Control was called, they set a trap in the ceiling. I brought her home since I figured otherwise she'd be put to sleep. She's very cuddly and cute--and in heat, so hopefully we get her neutered in the next week. Aias caught her a bit off-guard twice, and was bit in the hand twice. He's on Augmentin but still with pain and a bit of swelling. 

We've had cats caught in between floors before, but it seemed they came and went mostly. I tried to catch a couple others in the past few years, no success, I feel really badly we didn't call Animal Rescue before. Clearly, there's a hole that needs to be closed up somewhere, next to us are bodegas (corner/convenience stores) which I suppose use cats to keep the mice/rats away. Though I'm friendly with the store people, and it didn't seem the cats in the past belonged to them. Anyway, we'll have to find this kitty a home, 3 cats, 2 pigeons, and 2 people is a bit too much for a 2 room apartment!

Sabina


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

That raven looked like a rail to me.

Um, I'd advise everyone not to scroll down too far in the "birds" section. The photo of the Pomeranian mauling the chick made my blood run cold. When you risk an animal's life and health for "cute" I'm not in for it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for the warning J, your post alone was enough to raise my blood pressure and bring tears to my eyes. I won't be following that link and I know that Sabina would not have put up the link if she had noticed that.


Sabina, thank you for rescuing the cat, so many people even cat lovers would have considered saving and rehoming a cat would be too much trouble. I hope that you are able to find it a good home soon.

Cynthia


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

It's true, I hadn't noticed that picture, I had to go back and look after I read the post. But the picture is not violent, per se--the pomeranian is holding the chick in his mouth. Which of course the owner shouldn't have allowed. And maybe I'm being naive, but I can't imagine the picture would've been posted if any harm had come to the chick. I wouldn't have posted a picture like that, but the site is done by people who love animals it seems. And there are lots and lots of very sweet pictures. I understand if people disagree. 

Sabina


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Sabina,

Thank you for rescuing the cat. I certainly appreciate it.

We understand you meant nothing harmful by sharing the link, but our members may find it offensive, and may not want to look at all at it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sabina, that is a great link. Personally, I'm like you, I doubt the duckling was hurt but people will be missing a great treat if they allow that one picture to prevent them from looking at the others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

I personally loved the site and think some are taking that picture a little to seriously ...especially since its already a part of history, meaning a done deal and Im sure its not something they practice daily  who knows maybe when that chick grew up it had the Pomeranian in its mouth , Im sure you wouldn't object to that now lol


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Sabina, Feral cats are difficult to find homes for. Most shelters put them down quickly because they are typically more predator than pet. If you don't get them as kittens it can be tough. Your best bet to finding a home for this kitty is as a barn or feed store cat. Since you're in NYC, I doubt if they have grain elevators but where I grew up the grain elevators always had cats to keep the rodent population down. Better kitties than pesticides (see what's happened to the pet food industry just recently -- it almost sounds like purposeful contamination on someone's part). 
Be careful, cat bites can be very difficult to deal with, even if it's your own cat.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> She's very cuddly and cute


That doesn't sound like a feral cat to me!  I used to rehome feral cats (as much as that is possible) and the adults were just a mass of spitting and snarling when approached by a human . The kittens were not much better but would tame down over time.

Cynthia


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Cynthia, Treesa and flitsnowzoom!
Hmm well I guess this cat isn't feral then. She probably was a store cat. She is VERY friendly. But I thought maybe it was cause she was in heat. She has bitten Aias 3 times now, though he still pets and plays with her. I haven't had any problems with her. I haven't seen her hiss or growl once, even when she's gotten glimpses of our other cats. I think she's too caught up with this being in heat business to care about anything else really. I think we should be able to find a home for her, given she is young and cute. I would guess she's about 9 months. So we shall see!

Sabina

P.S. Maggie and Lokotaloft, glad you liked the site!


----------

